# At what age is milk not needed at meal times?



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

My DD is breastfed and wont take milk (EBM or formula) from a cup or bottle. Shes been on solids for about 8 weeks now and is doing well with that. She'll take water from a cup both valve and free flow ones but wont have milk.

My worry is that Im going back to work in the middle of March. I know it could all change by then and she might take it, but what if she doesnt? My HV said dont worry she can just have calcium from yoghurts and cheese etc and drink water but when I asked her what point she wouldnt need milk at meals she was a bit vague.

She'll be 7.5 months when I go back to work, is that too early to stop milk at meal times? I'll be working 2 full days and one afternoon, so I'll miss lunch and dinner on the full days and just dinner on the half day. and on the other days Im not at work would I still BF at lunch and dinner or would that confuse the matter?

Thanks


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Yes she can have the calcium from yogharts etc.

It wont confuse her if you bf on your days off..she will probably look forward to it.  

Try adding more milk into her diet..ie milky puddings, sauces etc. Stopping actual milk drink at mealtimes is normally done at the babys pace so I can understand the vague reply you got. Is she wanting bf at mealtimes??

Have her weighed fortnightly for about 6 weeks if you can to reassure you that she is doing fine.

jxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Jeanette

Thanks for your advice. At the moment I'm feeding as follows

7-730 BF
8-830 Breakfast
12 2 cubes veg + 1 cube fruit & BF
4 1 cube veg + 2 cube fruit & BF
7 BF

By cubes I mean the annabel karmel ice cube trays. The last couple of days I've noticed she finishes 3 cubes no problem so was going to up it to 4 per meal. I wouldnt say she looks for BF after her meals but if I didnt give it to her, I dont think she would last until 4 for dinner because sometimes she is hungry at 3.30. Im assuming the more solids I give her the less BF she'll want. If I introduce a snack mid afternoon would that solve the problem?

Thanks


----------

